
Ask HN: Google Adsense Alternatives? - Mistri
I’m running a relatively small website that provides a free service, and I keep it running through ads on Google Adsense. I chose Adsense because it’s one of the few ones I knew about when I first launched the site, it’s easy to use, and able to be trusted with my payment info.<p>However, Google has recently added a horrible detection method for invalid traffic, and I’ve now had a restriction placed on my account for the _second_ time (if you’re curious about how I solved it the first time, I made a video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;_pCoBoK1hEM). I do not have invalid traffic, but Google’s algorithms have flagged me twice with no real reason.<p>Anyway, I’m now looking to move away from Adsense because it’s such a headache to deal with the invalid traffic accusations. What are some good alternatives? Here’s what I’m looking for:
1. A trustworthy website with my payment info
2. Customization options for ads (size, placement)
3. Easy payouts with a low payout threshold
======
mtmail
Some discussions may be old but point out alternatives
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Adsense+Alternatives](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Adsense+Alternatives)

------
mdorazio
Not sure what you mean by 2, but is there a reason you don't want Media.net
(run by Bing as the AdSense competitor) ?

~~~
Mistri
Just wanted to see if HN had any recommendations. Is it known to be good?

